# troubleshooting video editing random speed drops



## houtje (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi, 

when I'm editing off my NAS, I get random drops in performance even though I can fully saturate my 10GbE network when I run benchmarks without dips and peaks in the write/read speeds. But when playing back UHD video (which doesn't even reach a speed of 1Gb/s) there are random drops in performance and the editing feels overall very slow and non-responsive. Editing off a single hard drive is more response and actually manageable. Editing off my NAS is a nightmare. It's impossible. 

Is there a possibility that this is caused by a faulty drive that FreeNAS can't detect? And is there a possibility that it could be caused by the use of different drives (different RPM's) in the same pool? 

I've tuned my NICs so this is probably not the issue. How do you best go about troubleshooting this? I could record a video that shows the symptoms.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 27, 2020)

We do not do support for FreeNAS, as explained in the sign up mail.


----------



## houtje (Feb 27, 2020)

would you recommend ditching freenas altogether and dive straight into the good stuff; I have a basic understanding and experience with code so perhaps I should just do it?


----------



## Crivens (Feb 27, 2020)

Why not? We all started one day. No harm in setting up a dedicated machine and later transfering the pool. Even if only for backup purpose.


----------

